# متجدد : صور خبرة فى تنفيذ مشروعات الكبارى



## engmze (29 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعليه وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله 


الان وحصريا صور خبرة وتدريب فى مشروعات الكبارى الخرسانية والمعدنية لقسم الهندسة المدنية
خبرة فى مشروعات الكبارى من الالف الى الياء بالاضافه الى صور توضيحية وشرح كامل لكل صورة 

الحمد لله تم تعديل جميع اجزاء تدريب فى مشروعات الكبارى بعدما حذف كل الصورة الروابط المباشرة من مواقع رفع الملفات الذى حذف كل الصور المحملة عليه 
والان وضعت الصور مرة اخرى بملف ال pdf ورفعتها على اكثر من سيرفر لكى تبقى دائمه مدى الحياة ولايحذف ابدا ان شاء الله وهذة فرصة جديده لاتعوض مرة اخرى فسارع فى التحميل قبل الحذف 

جمع وبحث وتقديم المهندس المدني 
م/ محمد زكى اسماعيل 

هذة نظرة عامه ومختصرة فى الملف 







































*
تم بفضل الله تجديد وتحديث روابط ملفات (صور خبرة فى مشروعات الكبارى 7 اجزاء ) بالاضافة الى تحديث الشرح والمعلومات وتم رفعه على موقع 4shared وجارى رفعه على موقع gulfup بعدما تم حذف الروابط من مواقع الرفع الاخرى بسبب انتهاء المدة وارجو نشر الملفات على نطاق واسع لجميع المنتديات والمواقع بسبب رسائل طلبات المهندسين على ايميلى بتجديد الروابط والذى تم تحميل هذة الملفات اكثر من 20 الف مرة تحميل حتى الان فسارعوا فى النشر والتوزيع وجزاكم الله خيرا ( ولو حد عارف ايه السيرفر اللى يقدر يرفع الملفات دى الحياه )


الجزء الاول صور حفر القواعد وعمل تقفيصة الخازوق
http://www.4shared.com/office/tZxk5C6t/____doc.html

الجزء الثانى صور حفر الخازوق بماكينة C.F.A
http://www.4shared.com/office/roFZDU0S/___.html

الجزء الثالث صور تسليح القاعده واشاير الخازوق والاعمدة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/vQjGT4_q/___.html

الجزء الرابع صور تسليح الاعمدة وتركيب الركائز الثابتة والمتحركة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/ToGr0rSI/___.html

الجزء الخامس صور رفع وتركيب الكمرات المعدنية 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/7xyzhiEh/____.html

الجزء السادس صور تركيب الكمرات الخرسانية والاسقف 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QSxhiQPN/_____.html

الجزء السابع صور رصف الطرق والافتتاح

http://www.4shared.com/rar/itCnuuOk/___.html​


----------



## engmze (30 أبريل 2010)

*
بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعليه وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمد عبده ورسوله 
الموضوع الذى طال المهندسين انتظارة فى مشروع الكبارى وهو حفر الخازوق 

والان اقدم لكم 
الجزء الثانى 
حفر الخازوق 


والسؤال مهم كيف يتم حفر الخازوق؟؟ 
ولماذا حفر الخازوق ؟؟
وهل حفر الخازوق مهم فى كل مكان ؟؟؟
سوف نقوم باذن الله شرح تفصيلى بالصور الموضحة 
الصور مرتبة بالترتيب مع شرح كل صورة بالتفصيل فى ملف ال pdf ويجب ان تركز على الصور ترتيبا تنازليا فقط ولا تذهب الى يمين ولا شمال فقط مع ترتيب الصور لان هذا الجزء شيق جدا 

جمع وبحث وتقديم بواسطة 




جمع وبحث وتصوير 
م/ محمد زكى اسماعيل 


يمكنك التحميل من احدى هذة الورابط حيث تم تعديل الموضوع بسبب حذف كافة الصور من موقع رفع الملفات وتم رفع الصور مرة اخرة على ملف pdf ورفعها على اكثر من سيرفر للبقاء مدى الحياة ان شاء الله 


وهذة نظرة عامه على صور من الملف 














































وهناك فى الملف صور اخرى وشرح تفصيلى لكل صور وكيفية عملها؟ ولماذا؟ 

easy-share

megaupload


*4shared
* 

rapidshare


الى اللقاء فى الجزء الثالث مع 
تصميم القاعده ووضعها على الخازوق 



وجزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## engmze (2 مايو 2010)

*
بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد 
توفيقنا من الله عطائنا من الله نجاحنا من الله 
تم بحمد الله تكملة الخازوق وحفر الخازوق كما شرحنا فى الجزء الثانى والان نتعلم بالتفصيل من صور خبرة وتدريب فى مشروعات الكبارى 
الجزء الثالث 

تكوين القاعدة والعمود واسياخ الحديد

شرح وتجميع وتصوير 
engmze
م/محمد زكى اسماعيل 


ان القواعد اهمية كبيرة جدا فى حياة المنشأ وهى التى تتحمل كل ماهو فوقه من اعمدة ومبانى ومنشأت ضخمة تزن الى الالاف الاطنان دون حدوث اى اضرار بشرط ان تكون التربة قوية وصلبة لكى تتحكم فى الاتزان عند نقطة الاصل حتى لايحدث مثل برج بيزا المائل 

والان نتعلم باذن الله التفصيل الكامل لتكوين القاعده والعمود موضحا بالصور التفصيلة حتى يسهل علينا فى السنوات القادمة للفرقة الثانية والثالثة والرابعه باذن الله 

تم تعديل الموضوع بروابط عديده بعدما تم حذف جميع الصور من مواقع الرفع البيانات وتم رفع الصور مرة اخرى على ملفات pdf ورفعها على اكثر من سيرفر للبقاء اطول مدة مدى الحياة ان شاء الله 

هذة صور من الملف مع الشرح لكل صورة 





























































وهذة صورة متحركة لفهم كيفية توزيع الاسياخ للقاعده 






وكل هؤلاء الصور مرفقة مع الشرح فى الملف 


megaupload


easy-share


rapidshare


4shared


الجزء الرابع قريبا 

وجزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## engmze (3 مايو 2010)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعليه وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحدة لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله 
وبعد.........
توفيقنا من الله عطائنا من الله علمنا من الله 
سوف نتعلم باذن الله الذى اذا اراد شيئا ان يقول له كن فيكون 

الجزء الرابع 

من خبرة فى مشروعات الكبارى فى مواقع التنفيذ 

حول 

الاعمدة والركائز 
Cloumn and hing


جمع وبحث وتصوير 
engmze 
م/محمد زكى اسماعيل 



كما تعلمنا فى الجزء الثالث السابق حول كيفية تصميم القواعد وطرق حلها وتصميمها 
وسوف نتعلم فى هذا الجزء حول تصميم العمدان والركائز 


ملحوظة هذة صور للعرض والشرح الفورى بالاضافه الى تخزينها فى ملف ال pdf على اكثر من سيرفر عند نهايه الموضوع 

هذة القواعد لاول الكوبرى بعد ازاله الخشب وبعد الصب 






وهذة نفس القواعد ولكن باضافه طبقة من المواد العازلة للرطوبة للجوانب الداخلية والخارجية 






وهذة القواعد لاخر الكوبرى بالاضافه الى حائط خرسانى (جار) 











وبعد الانتهاء من القواعد نقوم بعمل فورمة او قوالب لبناء حائط خرسانى وهذا العامل يقوم بتسوية الحائط الخشبى عن طري مسمار وصاموله لكى يكون المسافه بين الحائط والحبل محدوده 





مثل هذة الصور يكون المسافه بين الحائط والحبل محدوده بالمترعند كل مسافه متر او مترين لكى يكون الحائط فى اتجاه مستقيم لطوله 





وهذة صورة لاول الكوبرى بعدما صبينا الرمال على القواعد ثم عمل قوالب خشبية على شكل حائط 





وبعد صب الخرسانه نقوم بازاله القوالب واخيرا تم عملية بناء الجدار الخرسانى لاول الكوبرى لليمين والشمال 





وهذة تسليح للعمود الحائط العرضي مثل العمود المجاور له وهذا العمود يحدث فقط عند مقدمة ونهاية العمدان فقط 





وهذة تسليح للحائط الخرسانى لاخر الكوبرى لاحظ مقارنة المناسيب لطول الكوبرى 





وهذة تسليح حائط عمودى عرضى لنهايه العمدان 





ومن هذة الصورة نرى ان اسياخ الجدار والكابولى بمناسيب مختلفة ومرتبطة بحبال حديديه لتسوية الاسياخ من سور الكوبرى الى السيخ 





كما نرى حبل سيخ حديدى يربط بينهم لتسوية الاسياخ لكى يسهل علينا عمل قوالب جدرانية مستوية 





كما فى هذة الصورة ربط حبل السيخ من سور الكوبرى او اى مكان الى الاسياخ المهم نسوى الاسياخ كلها مستوية 







وهذة لعمل اسياخ عمود عند اخر الكوبرى 







اسياخ كثيفة لايفهمها الا من نزل المواقع ونظرها بعينه وصعب شرحها على الملف او النت او صور 






وهذة اسياخ لطرف الكابولى condelver 






وهذة ربط اسياخ الكابولى على هذا الشكل 






وبعد صب الخرسانه للحائط العمودى لاخر الكوبرى يصبح مثل هذا الشكل وهو عمود حائط كدليل على نهايه العمدان او نهايه الكوبرى وكذلك عند اول الكوبرى ايضا 







العمود 

بعدما علمنا فى الجزء الثالث من العمود والان نكمل تكملة العمود 
هذة الاسياخ عمودية لراس العمود 





نقوم بقفل الاسياخ كلها جميعا نبدا اولا بقفل الطول القصير للعمود ثم الطول الطويل لكى يصبح مثل هذا الشكل 






نفس الكلام نقوم بقفل باقى العمدان 






اما بالنسبة لمناسيب العمدان فهى خاصه لمهندس المساحه هو الذى يتحكم فى مناسيب العمدان بالدقه تحت اشراف مهندس التنفيذ باستخدام الميزانية 







وبعد ذلك نقوم بعمل عمود على شكل حرف T لذلك نوضع الاسياخ على سطح اسياخ العمود المقفل كما موضح فى الصورة 






وهذا السيخ جاهز من شركة الحديد والصلب كسيخ مشكل على شكل حرف T للتكمله السريعه 
وهو سيخ نصف يوضع للجزء اليمين والنصف الاخر يوضع للشمال ثم نقوم بتجميعهم مع بعض لكى يصبح على شكل حرف T 






كما موضح فى هذة الصورة لتكملة السيخين مع بعض 






وبعد ذلك نقوم بقفل كل الاسياخ وتجميعهم وقفلهم بواسطة الكانه كما فى هذة الصورة 












وهذة قفل الكانات عند منطقة النص دائرية لان جوانب العمود نص دائرة كذلك قفل الكانه بهذا الشكل 








وهذا العمود عند اخر الكوبرى وباختلاف المناسيب للعمدان







صب خرسانه العمود 


نقوم بتجهيز صب الخرسانه ونستخدم فورمة جاهزة على شكل العمود تماما كما فى الصورة (عملية اسهل واسرع من قطع خشب )






ونقوم برفعها باستخدام عربية ونش ونطبقها على اسياخ العمود 












واخيرا وضعنا كل اتجاه مكانه وقفل كل الجوانب ونقوم بتثبيتهم باستخدام مسمار التثبيت وصاموله 










وهذا الخرطوم نوضعه داخل الاسياخ لكى نوضع المسمار الحديدى من خلاله للثبيت الفورم 






نوضعه هكذاا خلال الاسياخ ثم نوضع المسامر اللولبى الطويل خلاله لكى نثبت الفورم 






وبعد صب الخرسانه وازاله الفورمة تركنا الخرطوم مكانه بين الخرسانه ولكن زلنا المسمار اللولبى من خلاله 








اما لو استخدمنا المسمار بدون خرطوم فان الخرسانه سوف تمسك المسمار ولا نستطيع ازالته من مكانه والا نقوم بقطعه لذلك نستخدم الخرطوم لكى نوضع المسمار خلاله واخراجه كذلك بسهوله بعد صب الخرسانه 


اما جوانب العمود نتركها كمان يومان على الاقل لكى يجف اكثر مثل الاسقف والكمرات وهذا طبيعى لعدم حدوث شروح او تشقق او انهيار 







واخيرا فعلنا لباقى العمدان وتشكيله جميله واسهل بكثير فى شركة المقاولون العرب 












وهذا العمود عند طرف الكمرات المعدنية والخرسانية نفعلها مثل الخطوات السابقة 
ولكن بزيادة السمك قليل وربطهم بواسطة الكانه 
اى مما يعنى نعمل اسياخ للسمك القصير اولا ثم السمك الكبير ثانيا 
ثم ربطهم بواسطة الكانه وكذلك الفورمة لكلهم جميعا عند السمك القصير اولا ثم نصب الخرسانه وبعد ذلك نفعل فورمة خاصة للسمك الطويل لتكمله صب الخرسانه لباقى السمك 







وهذة لطرف العمود نقوم بتسويتها 








وهذة لاول الكوبرى نقوم بصب الرمال على القواعد مع العلم ان اقل عرض للكوبرى فى الطبيعه لايقل عن 8 متر بالكابولى 








الركائز 



عند اى عمود لابد من عمل اسياخ خاصة للركائز سواء hing oe fixed 
مثل هذا الشكل هذة اسياخ للركائز 










وهذة من اسفل الاسياخ 






وبعد صب الخرسانه نترك جزء منه ظاهر 10 سم على الاقل 









*


*
وهذة صور للركيزة المتحركة hing 






وهذة للركيزة الثابتة hing 







وهؤلاء الركائز السابقة خاصة للكمرات المعدنية ووزن الركيزة الواحده قرابه 80 كيلو الى 100 كيلو تقريبا 


وهذة ركيزة hing ثابتة خاصة للكمرات الخرسانية 






وهذة شكل الركائز التى درسناها فى الفرقة الاولى حتى فرقة البكالوريوس 






وهذة الركائز الخاصة للكمرات الخرسانه توضع 2 فى العمود جزء يحمل الكمرة اليمين 
وجزء يحمل الكمرة الشمال اى مما يعنى عمود يعمل كمرتين رئيسيتين 







كما فى هذا الشكل ونقوم بتغطيتها بقطعه قماش رطب حتى لايتصدأ







ويجب ان يوضع الركائز بالابعاد ومستوية تماما 







وكذلك بالميزان للتسوية الافقية 










وهذة ركائز للكمرة المعدنية والخرسانية على عمود واحد والفرق بينهم مختلف المناسيب لان ارتفاع الكمرة المعدنية اكبر من ارتفاع الكمرة الخرسانية لذلك تم عمل العمود بهذا الشكل 







وهذة للعمود الاخر يحمل نفس الكمرتين ولكن الركيزة للكمرة المعدينة متحركة 






وهذة صورة توضيحية لتبين الفرق بين الصح والخطاء للعمود الذى يحتوى على كمرتين معدنية وخرسانية 

شكل صحيح 






شكل خاطيء






واخيرا وبحمد لله تم الانتهاء من عمل العمدان والركائز وطرق وضعهم واستخدامهم بالصور التوضيحية 

وان شاء الله فى الجزء الخامس سوف نقوم شرح حول كيفية عمل كوبرى معدنى وخرسانى وكيفية ايجاد عدد المسامير وسمك المسامير 
كما فى هذة الصورة 




هذا النوع من end plat and splice وهى الذى تدرس فى الفرقة الرابعه عام والثالثه انشاءات فى مادة الاستيل الخطيرة وليس معنى عدد المسامير اى عدد وخلاص وسمك اى كلام ولكن عدد المسامير وسمك الكمرة والانت بلاد يجب ان يكون بالتحديد بالطريقة الحسابية 


وهذا طول الكمرة المعدنيه ب3 قطع مرتبطة بمسامير 












وهذة الكمرات الثانوية المعدنية 




ان شاء الله فى المرة القادمة سوف نوضح هذة الطرق بالاضافه الى صور رفع الكمرات المعدنية والخرسانيه وعمل اسقف لهم 
فانتظرونا 

تم رفع الملف على اكثر من سيرفر للتحميل السريع وتخزينه على الجهاز 


MegaUpload


EasyShare



FileFactory




MegaShare


2Shared


HotFile


UploadedTo


4shared

وجزاكم الله خيرا الى اللقاء فى الجزء الخامس للكمرات المعدنية والخرسانية وكيفية رفعها ووضعها على العمدان 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 



عذرا سيقل تواجدى خلال الفترة القادمة بسبب الامتحانات 
واوعدكم ان شاء الله برفع الجزء الخامس والسادس والاخير باذن الله بعد الامتحان 

ادعو لى انى انجح هذة السنة واتخرج انا واصحابي وزمايلى وكل الطلاب*​


----------



## engmze (18 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد*



*تدريب فى مشروعات الكبارى*

*لمدينة الحوامدية *

*تحت اشراف مهندس المشروع *

*ناصر سعيد خليفة*

*الجزء الخامس*

*حول*

*Beam steel *

*For *

*main and secondary*

*جمع وبحث وتقديم*

*محمد زكى اسماعيل *

*خريج قسم الهندسة المدنية /هندسة شبرا/جامعه بنها*

*لعام 2010 *​*اعتذر للاخوة المهندسين بانى لم اضع الشروحات والصور على حائط الموضوع بل اكتفيت بوضع الشروحات والصور الخاصة على هذا الجزء فى ملف البوربوينت حيث الصور مساحتها كبير ومقياستها كبير تزيد عن الصفحة لذلك تم وضعتها فى البوربوينت لتناسب المقياس المناسب وبطرق تاثيرية ورفعته على اكثر من سيرفر فى اخر الموضوع للبقاء فى جهازك حتى لاتضيع الملفات من مواقع الرفع بعد مدة*


نظرة عامة على الصور فى هذا الجزء قبل تحميل الملف ​















































































 *Badongo*


​ 

*Megaupload*


 *Rapidshare*

​ 
*Zshare*

تم رفع الملفات مرة اخرى على اكثر من 11 سيرفر اخر 

على هذا الرابط 

http://www.1filesharing.com/download/KTGQ0OUW/__________%20____________%20____%20______%20________%20____%20______________%20______________.ppt__________%20____________%20____%20______%20________%20____%20______________%20______________.ppt 

 

 بالله عليكم ياجماعه ادعولى ان انجح صافى السنة دى لانى قلقان اوى على النتيجة وعايش فى وهم ورعب فادعولى ان ربنا يعديلى السنة دى على خير واتخرج انا واصحابي وزمايلى ونخلص من الكلية ​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يوليو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط
*
مثبــت: موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة

*وبانتظار باقى الاجزاء ان شاء الله
*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## engmze (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد
**
**
**
** صور خبرة وتدريب فى مشروعات الكبارى
**
** لمدينة الحوامدية 
**
** تحت اشراف مهندس المشروع 
**
** ناصر سعيد خليفة
**
** الجزء السادس
**
** حول
**
** Beam steel 

** For 

** main and secondary
**
** جمع وبحث وتقديم
**
** محمد زكى اسماعيل 
**
** خريج قسم الهندسة المدنية /هندسة شبرا/جامعه بنها
**
** لعام 2010

**الحمد لله الذى اذا اراد شيئا ان يقول له كن فيكون 
**تم تنزيل الجزء السادس من خبرة فى مشروعات الكبارى حول الكمرات الخرسانية وسوف يتحدث هذا الجزء على رفع الكمرات واماكن وضعها على الاعمده واشكال الكمرات وتوزيع الاسياخ للبلاطات وصب الخرسانه واعمل بعض التشطيبات وكل هذا فى هذا الجزء لسهوله الخبرة والاتقان فى العمل

**وكما وضعت الصور والشروحات الخاصة على ملف بور بوينت لتحميله وتخزينه على جهاز كل مهندس لسهوله نقله وفتحه فى وقت لاخر 

**وهذة بعض صور الملخصات فى الملف 
**





**






**






**





** 
**






**






**






** 
*​*Zshare*

*http://www.zshare.net/download/8029031030a90252/




*​*Rapidshare*

*
http://rapidshare.com/files/4184019..._________________________________________.ppt
*​

*Megaupload*

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5999VPJO




*​*Depositfiles*

*http://depositfiles.com/en/files/ngogztv97



*​*Badongo*

*http://www.badongo.com/file/24089103



الى اللقاء فى الجزء السابع والاخير باذن الله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
ولاتنسونى فى الدعاء 
*​


----------



## engmze (11 سبتمبر 2010)

تم رفع الملفات مرة اخرى على رابط على اكثر من سيرفر للبقاء 

http://www.1filesharing.com/mirror/0EBW537F/__________%20____________%20____%20______%20________%20____%20______________%20______________.ppt


----------



## engmze (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد*



* صور خبرة وتدريب فى مشروعات الكبارى*

* لمدينة الحوامدية *

* تحت اشراف مهندس المشروع *

* ناصر سعيد خليفة*

* الجزء السابع والاخير *

* حول*

* Road *
*&*
*Asphalt *

* جمع وبحث وتقديم*

* محمد زكى اسماعيل *

* خريج قسم الهندسة المدنية /هندسة شبرا/جامعه بنها*

* لعام 2010*

*الحمد لله الذى اذا اراد شيئا ان يقول له كن فيكون *
*تم تنزيل الجزء السابع والاخير من خبرة فى مشروعات الكبارى حول *
الطرق والاسفلت والسور 
*وكما وضعت الصور والشروحات الخاصة على ملف بور بوينت لتحميله وتخزينه على جهاز كل مهندس لسهوله نقله وفتحه فى وقت لاخر *



*وهذة نظرة عامة على الجزء السابع والاخير داخل الملف *
*



*




*



*


*



*












وكما يمنك مشاهدة باقى الصور والشرح وكيفية عمل كل خطوة بالاضافه الى سور الكوبرى الحديدي


*ويمكنك التحميل على اى من هذة السيرفرات *


*http://www.4shared.com/document/ZvrfDCUb/________.html*  
 


*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NAAOGILE* 


*http://www.zshare.net/download/80643735e3c7ad7f/* 
 

*http://rapidshare.com/files/420388943/__________________________________________________________________________________________________.p* 
 

*http://rapidshare.com/files/420388907/________________________________________________________________________________________.ppt* 
 

*http://hotfile.com/dl/70861952/52be1b4/________________________________________________________________________________________.ppt.html* 
 


*http://www.1filesharing.com/redirect/0DF830PP/10* 
 
 
*والحمد لله الذى هددانا لهذا ومكا كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله *
*والحمد لله خلصنا التفاصيل العامة لمشروعات الكبارى من البداية الى النهاية بالصور الحصرية واسال الله ان يوفق هذا العمل لكل مهندس حديث او خبرة وان يسهل الله له كل الاعمال التنفيذية باذن الله *
*والى اللقاء فى مشاريع اخرى باذن الله واوعدكم بان اضع هنا المواضيع الجديده الحصرية لتنفيذ اى منشاء من البداية الى النهاية *


*واسالكم بالدعاء لى ولجميع المسلمين وادعو لى بان يرزقنى الله الشغل والعمل فى اى شركة لانى بدور على شغل ولم اجد شيء *
*فادعولى ربنا يرزقنى ويرزق جميع المهندسين *

*وجزاكم الله خيرا *

*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​


----------



## engmze (21 سبتمبر 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية اوضح ان بعض الروابط لا تعمل ونتمنى على المهندس engzme ان يعيد تصحيحها .
> شكرا على هذه المشاركات القيمة.
> بخصوص اعمال الاسفلت (الزفتة )asphalt فوق الكباري bridges ومن الاخطاء الشائعة في البلاد العربية حيث يتم وضع طبقة الاسفلت بعد primer ولا يتم عزل بلاطة الكباري bridge deck .
> ...



تم اضافة هذة المشاركة للاهمية


----------



## احمد1975 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود تستحق الشكر عليه
مشكوووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس و ياريت لو عندك معلومات عن كيفية تصميم الكباري الخرسانية و المعدنية وأي لوح ونوتة حسابية لتصميم كوبري نفذ و حتى مقترح قيد الموافقة 
ويا حبذا يكون بالمواصفات المصرية لو أمكن
و الكلام ده طبعن موجه لجميع مهندسين المنتدى اللي منورين المنتدى

شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## engmze (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا بكم مرة اخرى فى هذا الموضوع الحصرى 
واحب اوضح لكل المهندسين ان يبلغنى فى حذف الروابط او عدم تشغيل الروابط 
لكى ارفعها مرة اخرى 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 

وهذا ايميلى الجديد على الياهو للاهمية القصوى والتواصل العلمى

[email protected]


----------



## ahmed warda (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا غالى على المجهود


----------



## ahmed warda (5 مارس 2011)

ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك بشغل


----------



## ahmed warda (5 مارس 2011)

قدم بشركات ديتاك


----------



## ahmed warda (5 مارس 2011)

عنوان الشركة العجوزة امام معهد القلب ميدن نبوى المهندس عمارات ديتاك


----------



## a.d.k (27 مايو 2011)

:20:الف الشكر على موضوعك ومجهودك الي اكثر من رائع وما قصرت


----------



## ing 2007 (27 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## himaelnady (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم


----------



## zizo gladiator (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*لك جزيل الشكر و جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Ahmed Sameih (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر ليك يا باشمهندس 
وواضح ان الجزء الرابع من اهم الاجزاء بس للاسف جميع الروابط فيه مش شغالة
جميعهم تم حذف الملف
انا لسه ما حاولتش انزل الباقي لما لقيت الجزء الرابع غير موجود
رجاء اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى
جزاك الله كل خير......وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engmze (27 ديسمبر 2011)

حاضريابشمهندس ارفعلك الملفات من جديد وانا فكرت عايز اجدد الروابط الموضوع كله من جديد بس بدور على روابط تبقى مدى الحياة


----------



## civil love (9 مارس 2012)

ياريت احد يعيد رفع الملفات مرة اخرى 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed laith (22 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## socar (22 أغسطس 2012)

مجهود رائع بس الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## engmze (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد ...
تم بفضل الله تجديد وتحديث روابط ملفات (صور خبرة فى مشروعات الكبارى 7 اجزاء ) بالاضافة الى تحديث الشرح والمعلومات وتم رفعه على موقع 4shared وجارى رفعه على موقع gulfup بعدما تم حذف الروابط من مواقع الرفع الاخرى بسبب انتهاء المدة وارجو نشر الملفات على نطاق واسع لجميع المنتديات والمواقع بسبب رسائل طلبات المهندسين على ايميلى بتجديد الروابط والذى تم تحميل هذة الملفات اكثر من 20 الف مرة تحميل حتى الان فسارعوا فى النشر والتوزيع وجزاكم الله خيرا ( ولو حد عارف ايه السيرفر اللى يقدر يرفع الملفات دى الحياه )


الجزء الاول صور حفر القواعد وعمل تقفيصة الخازوق
http://www.4shared.com/office/tZxk5C6t/____doc.html

الجزء الثانى صور حفر الخازوق بماكينة C.F.A
http://www.4shared.com/office/roFZDU0S/___.html

الجزء الثالث صور تسليح القاعده واشاير الخازوق والاعمدة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/vQjGT4_q/___.html

الجزء الرابع صور تسليح الاعمدة وتركيب الركائز الثابتة والمتحركة 
http://www.4shared.com/office/ToGr0rSI/___.html

الجزء الخامس صور رفع وتركيب الكمرات المعدنية 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/7xyzhiEh/____.html

الجزء السادس صور تركيب الكمرات الخرسانية والاسقف 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QSxhiQPN/_____.html

الجزء السابع صور رصف الطرق والافتتاح
http://www.4shared.com/rar/itCnuuOk/___.html
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
​


----------



## anass81 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

engmze قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد ...
> تم بفضل الله تجديد وتحديث روابط ملفات (صور خبرة فى مشروعات الكبارى 7 اجزاء ) بالاضافة الى تحديث الشرح والمعلومات وتم رفعه على موقع 4shared وجارى رفعه على موقع gulfup بعدما تم حذف الروابط من مواقع الرفع الاخرى بسبب انتهاء المدة وارجو نشر الملفات على نطاق واسع لجميع المنتديات والمواقع بسبب رسائل طلبات المهندسين على ايميلى بتجديد الروابط والذى تم تحميل هذة الملفات اكثر من 20 الف مرة تحميل حتى الان فسارعوا فى النشر والتوزيع وجزاكم الله خيرا ( ولو حد عارف ايه السيرفر اللى يقدر يرفع الملفات دى الحياه )
> 
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك سوف أقوم بوضع الروابط التي اضفتها في أول مشاركه


----------



## engmze (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


engmze قال:



جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله

أنقر للتوسيع...


ياريت كتاب الحوائط المسلحة
بدلا من الفيديو*​


----------



## teefaah (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

elmasryXP2012 قال:


> *
> 
> ياريت كتاب الحوائط المسلحة
> بدلا من الفيديو*​



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## engmze (28 سبتمبر 2013)

تم تبليغى بان الجزء الخامس لم يفتح المف ويظهر رساله خطاء 
تم اعادة رفع الجزء الخامس من جديد 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/qNoRbpP1/______1_.html


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

engmze قال:


> تم تبليغى بان الجزء الخامس لم يفتح المف ويظهر رساله خطاء
> تم اعادة رفع الجزء الخامس من جديد
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/qNoRbpP1/______1_.html




جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## fadla (29 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kiloNewton (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engmze (10 أكتوبر 2013)

تم رفع الملفات مرة اخرى على موقع جولف اب 


الجزء الاول صور حفر القواعد وعمل تقفيصة الخازوق




http://www.gulfup.com/?0NaWTK
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الجزء الثانى صور حفر الخازوق بماكينة C.F.A




http://www.gulfup.com/?nxYJo3
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الجزء الثالث صور تسليح القاعده واشاير الخازوق والاعمدة 




http://www.gulfup.com/?45N7Kq
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الجزء الرابع صور تسليح الاعمدة وتركيب الركائز الثابتة والمتحركة 




http://www.gulfup.com/?jsql09
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الجزء الخامس صور رفع وتركيب الكمرات المعدنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?LfG7SU




ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الجزء السادس صور تركيب الكمرات الخرسانية والاسقف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?YlU4Qc




ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الجزء السابع صور رصف الطرق والافتتاح
http://www.gulfup.com/?WSVoHp




وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mona hamed (30 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس البديري (30 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عمل منسق بمنهية عالية ومنظم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ولك عظيم الشكر والامتنان لوفائك بوعدك برفع الملفات مرة أخرى


----------



## engmze (6 مايو 2014)

تم تجديد الروابط على سيرفر جولف اب


----------



## egyptsystem (6 مايو 2014)

engmze قال:


> تم تجديد الروابط على سيرفر جولف اب


جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (6 مايو 2014)

*يا ريت يا كبير*

*يا ريت يا كبير
كتاب فى تنفيذ شبكات المياه الرئيسية
ارجو الرد للاهمية
جروب هانى عصمت​*


----------



## TE5A (26 يناير 2016)

معلش يا هندسة لو ترفع الجزء السادس تاني علشان الرابط بايظ


----------

